# Austin, TX Black female German Shepherd



## luvmyfostershepherd (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my foster shepherd Luca, she has been with me since January 2012, I have not done much in the way of promoting her because she shows such slow steady progress it is difficult to give a clear picture of who she is and what she is capable of. When she came to me she was extremely shut down after having been in the shelter for 3 weeks absolutely terrified. She never showed any aggression to humans, shelter staff, vet staff for her spay, me, the dog trainer, nobody. She would do best in a home with a person who wants a dog who is very cat-like, meaning not demanding or high maintenance, not a dog that cares to go on lots of walks or outings. She is an inside dog at my house, and only goes outside for potty breaks. She is not destructive, but she will steal shoes and clothes if given the opportunity. She doesn't jump on people or cause any problems. Up until a few weeks ago, she didn't solicit any affection, but I am so so HAPPY  that she finally turned that corner and all the sudden now she comes up every day for neck scratches. She is 6 months into her heartworm treatment - soft treatment with doxycycline and heartgard. Other than that she seems perfectly healthy. She is estimated to be 3 years old. She is learning about leashwalking, it is still pretty on edge while on walks, but is getting better. She doesn't like cats or small dogs, but *loves* dogs around her size. She is microchipped and up to date on all her vaccines. Her adoption fee is $75, and I will be interviewing potential adopters in addition to the very basic application required by the shelter. Local inquiries only! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Does she have a microchip?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

"She is microchipped "


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Was she chipped before you got her? I have a black female from TX and I am wondering if they could have been from the same breeder.


----------



## luvmyfostershepherd (Mar 15, 2012)

No, she didn't have a chip when she came in. She was chipped at the shelter.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful girl. I hope she finds her forever home.


----------



## luvmyfostershepherd (Mar 15, 2012)

*update & this girl is still available*

She is still available, and I am proud to say now heartworm negative!! She was just brought up to date on all of her shots. Still a very shy girl, but she has come out of her shell considerably - she will even take treats from strangers. Very quiet, much more affectionate now than she was before we got acquainted.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Judging from mine, they're perfect apartment dogs - clean and quiet with reserved personalities.

Not all GSD's are high energy dogs. Black GSDs seem to be a laid back lot and with an hour or two of exercise every day, they are veritable couch potatoes.

A black GSD is the ideal family pet - its gets along with cats, children and strangers.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

NormanF said:


> Judging from mine, they're perfect apartment dogs - clean and quiet with reserved personalities.
> 
> Not all GSD's are high energy dogs. Black GSDs seem to be a laid back lot and with an hour or two of exercise every day, they are veritable couch potatoes.
> 
> A black GSD is the ideal family pet - its gets along with cats, children and strangers.


wouldn't really count on all black shepherds fit your description. took some intense exercise to drain some energy out of my all black shepherd.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why only local inquiries?


----------

